# R.I.P Star



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

Star was the first dog I ever had and the best dog I will probably ever have. I got her as a puppy and spent 2.5 hrs with her litter picking her out from her siblings. I was 10 at the time. She was there for me through everything. It was she who made me fall in love with animals and we developed a bond deeper than words can say. We competed together in numerous agility, obedience, and show competitions. We spent countless hours training and playing together. She was the friend who was always there to listen to me and never judged me. She was always happy to see me and never got mad at me for anything. When I struggled with bullies in middle school and struggled through depression, it was she who kept me going. She protected me from strangers who would do me harm and I nursed her wounds when she got herself into serious trouble (she broke her jaw chasing a car, went temporarily blind due to a grain allergy, and almost bled out due to a bad vaccine). I almost stayed at home my first year of college because it sucked to be away from her. Yesterday, 10 years later, I had to say goodbye to that beautiful German Shepherd. She was diagnosed with cancer a month ago and they gave her 30-60 days without surgery, less if we operated. Now my heart is broken and it hurts to breathe. I know I did the right thing for her, but I can't believe I will never see her bound across the lawn as I come up the driveway, chase lizards in the garden, or walk with her down to the creek. I will never again give her the empty peanut butter jar to lick clean or call her name when I drop food in the kitchen. I will miss scratching that soft patch behind her ears and hearing her groan whenever I asked her to do something she didn't want to do. That is just the tip of the story of her beautiful life. 

Thank you, Star, for every memory you gave me and for making me into the person I am today. You are gone, but I could never forget you. I love you, my sweet puppy.I wish you could've lived forever because if ever a dog deserved to, it was you. 

R.I.P 
Midnight "Star" von Kopper 
7/10/2002-8/17/2012

"I guess you don't really own a dog, you rent them, and you have to be thankful that you had a long lease." -Joe Garagiola
And you wish you'd been able to sign a much, much, much longer one...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry, hugs


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry -Big hugs-


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss
RIP Star


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful friend Star. How lucky you both were to have each other growing up. It is obvious to see how much you love her and how much you will miss having her physical presence in your life. Just try to have peace in yourself knowing all the wonderful experiences and caring that you had because she was part of your life; look what you would have missed without her. She has moved on to her new life; pain-free, youth returned, and freedom.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute. I am so sorry you lost your wonderful girl. Hugs


----------

